# you know you live in 2008 when...



## idolomantis (Aug 23, 2008)

1.) You accidentally enter your password on a microwave.

2.) You haven't played solitare with real cards for years

3.) The reason for not staying in touch with your friends is they dont have a screenname or my space

4.) You'd rather look all over the house for the remote instead of just pushing the buttons on the TV

6.) Your boss doesn't even have the ability to do your job.

7.) As you read this list you keep nodding and smiling.

8.) As you read this list you think about sending it to all your friends.

9.) And you were too busy to notice number 5.

10.) You scrolled back up to see if there was a number 5.

11.) Now you are laughing at yourself stupidly.

12.) Put this in your profile if you fell for that, and you know you did


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol: 

it was funny until number 7 (6)


----------



## obregon562 (Aug 23, 2008)

they have these every year and i still get caught!


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 24, 2008)

I know I live in 2008 when I look at the calendar.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 24, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> I know I live in 2008 when I look at the calendar.


lame joke #1  

insert lame joke here.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 24, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> lame joke #1  insert lame joke here.


That wasn't a joke.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 24, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> That wasn't a joke.


o


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 24, 2008)

When I still do the bloldy dishes by hand cause I am too lazy to load the dishwasher. :blink:


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 24, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> When I still do the bloldy dishes by hand cause I am too lazy to load the dishwasher. :blink:


exactly what i do...  haha but i wait till i have nothing clean left anymore till i do the dishes...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 24, 2008)

HAH! You are Special[SIZE=18pt]![/SIZE]


----------

